# Quantity Surveyor / Jr. Scheduler



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone in Pensacola or surrounding areas know of a need for P3 schedulers Jr. level, or quantity surveyors? Here in Texas I maintain and build tracking and progressing documents for large piping revamp jobs. I work for Fluor Global. I just found out my next gig is going to be in Port Aurthur, Texas for 3 years. I'm not sure I could take another 3 years of this place. If anyone knows somewhere I could send my resume please let me know.

I miss my dog that's in Gulf Breeze still....Oh yeah the old lady is there too.

Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------



## pfr (Sep 28, 2007)

Gloryboy, I read your job description and have no idea what that is. Could you put in laymens terms in case someone knows of "like work"?

I don't have any leads but can relate to missing your dog and if "old lady" is the same as "Darling Bride", I can relate to that too !!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I build and maintain X-cel spreadsheets to track a 500 million dollar job. I am responsible for the exact daily quantities of pipe installed, linear inches of welds made, 5 subcontractors daily progress, Building and updating Primevera construction schedule, and all Project Controls reporting to the client. Who happens to be the London home office of B.P.

I also perform limited Field Engineering task. Walking down Isometric Dwgs, Identifying bust, and writing RFI's to the Engineering firm for review.

Hope this help's thank you for the concern, and any help!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Still homesick!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I suggest you keep what you have until the last minute. All i can say is break out the phone book and internet and look, and keep looking and calling.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Got tons of job offers right now...But all of them take me further and further from home....


----------

